# 

## yasiek

19-08-13

Na wstępie witam wszystkich.
Od czego by tu zacząć...
Zawsze chciałem mieć własny dom  :smile: 
Biurokracji nie będę opisywał bo każdy przez to przechodził, u mnie pojawiło się tylko trochę komplikacji z dojazdem, służebności, dodatkowym projektem rozbiórki garażu który stoi na drodze dojazdowej do działki, itp. 
Projekt, który po półrocznych poszukiwaniach z żoną wreszcie znaleźliśmy to 87 metrowy domek parterowy z zagospodarowanym poddaszem. 
Było ciężko znaleźć coś co by nam w pełni odpowiadało, ale w końcu się udało, choć bez zmian się nie obejdzie. Okna są w złych miejscach i są na tyle nietypowe, że zostaną tylko dachowe. 
Główne zmiany to, zamiana drzwi tarasowych z oknem na zachodnią stronę, ponieważ nie mamy tam sąsiadów, tylko piękny widok na górkę. Zmniejszenie okien w kuchni, projektant nie przewidział chyba tam szafek wiszących, które w kuchni naszym zdaniem są niezbędne. Oraz wstawienie okien zamiast drzwi na poddaszu, bo po co drzwi bez balkonu...
Tak wygląda nasz projekt. Z tym, że będzie w lustrzanym odbiciu.
https://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ac...ersja_a_ce.htm
Budujemy w zaciszu, z dala od ludzi ale też z dala od drogi, odśnieżania w zimie mamy jakieś 100 metrów, trzeba będzie zrobić kiedyś odśnieżarkę  :smile:  
Działka 12 arów. 
System w jakim powstaną ściany zewnętrzne domu to THERMOMUR.
Wykonawca jaki widnieje w tablicy informacyjnej, to system gospodarczy, przez niektórych nazywany, dziadowaniem  :smile:  
Nie licząc robót ziemnych i więźby, budujemy w dwójkę z żoną, plus niewielka pomoc ze strony ojca. Charakter pozwala mi na wykonanie reszty prac własnymi rencami  :smile:  Czego nie umiem,  na bieżąco się tego uczę, coś się poczyta, coś się usłyszy, coś się wymyśli  :wink: 


Aktualnie jesteśmy już po uzbrojeniu działkę w ogrodzenie z siatki zgrzewanej (polecam wszystkim którzy chcieli by wykonać ogrodzenie samemu), wykopaniu studni głębinowej (głębokość 25m, lustro wody zaczyna się na piątym metrze więc mogę zasilić tym kilka domków, wody nam nie braknie  :wink:  ) pomiarach geodezyjnych, wykopach fundamentowych, aktualnie robimy szalunki.
W  wykopie musiałem ułożyć suchy beton, ponieważ jak widać na zdjęciach grunt mamy cudny do budowania... Wykopu nie dało się wyrównać, wszędzie kamienie. Do dziś zastanawiam się jak udało mi się wykopać ręcznie tyle dziur pod słupki ogrodzeniowe.
Zbrojenia już gotowe, ja wyginałem, żonka skręcała, praca zespołowa najważniejsza  :smile: 
Jutro kończymy montować szalunki. Ciary mnie przechodzą jak pomyślę sobie, że nie da się oprzeć o ściane wykopu łopaty, bo od razu do środka zsypują się kamienie, wystarczy się otrzeć...


Dziennik będę w miarę możliwości uzupełniał jeśli tylko czas pozwoli.

Kilka zdjęć z pola bitwy  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

20-08-13

Dziś udało się skończyć szalunki. Położyć folię oddzielającą wsporniki metalowe ustalające odległości dolne szalunków, oraz zabezpieczającą deski. Wstępnie ułożyć zbrojenia oraz je popodpierać. 


Jutro dozbrajanie naroży, oraz dodatkowe pionowe zbrojenia rogów, wymagane przy bloczkach thermomuru.

W weekend wpiszę zestawienie cenowe przedstawiające zakupy koniecznych narzędzi do budowy, wszystkich projektów, materiałów budowlanych aż do teraz. Zaczynaliśmy od zera, nie mając nawet własnych łopat, więc jeśli ktoś się kiedyś natknie na to zestawienie to zobaczy z jakimi kosztami musiał by się liczyć, chcąc budować, niewielki czteroosobowy dom.

----------


## yasiek

Jest postęp  :smile: 
W środę zawitała gruszka, przywiozła 5.5m3 getonu B20 po cenie nie najniższej ale myślę, że też nie najwyższej 210 za m3
Wszystko poszło zgrabnie i szybko, po 40 min gruszka szykowała się już do wyjazdu. Ja wlewałem, żona zagęszczała trzonkiem z  łopaty  :smile:  ojciec wstępnie wygładzał i obstukiwał szalunki.  Po skończonym wlewaniu w szalunki wkroczyłem ja  :wiggle:  i zabrałem się za pace. Wygładzanie szło mi nadzwyczaj sprawnie choć dość wolno, dobrze, że pogoda dopisała, nie świeciło słońce temperatura w okolicach 15C, więc nie trzeba było się śpieszyć.






Co do foli w szalunkach, byłem do niej trochę sceptycznie nastawiony, wiadomo było bowiem że się podrze, ale wczoraj po rozszalowaniu stwierdziłem, że to był strzał w dziesiątkę. Drewno czyściutkie, tylko tam gdzie na zewnątrz się trochę przelało są ślady betonu, beton dostał efekt szklanej powierzchni, co moim zdaniem pomoże w zapobieganiu absorbowania wody z gruntu, oraz zmniejszy zapotrzebowanie na izoplast


Jak na pierwszy raz, oraz praktyczne zerowe doświadczenie w budowlance, myślę że utrzymanie się na prawie 40 metrach w tolerancji 1cm do  wysokości punktu 0 jest do zaakceptowania  :big grin: 



Deski z szalunków poukładane na przekładkach czekają na następne zadanie  :smile: 


W piątek jeździłem od hurtowni do hurtowni, za bloczkami fundamentowymi, ceny nie wesołe, bo za bloczek klasy B20 wołali sobie od 3,40 do 3,70 plus transport od 70 do 150 za kurs. Zajechałem też do betoniarni i tam miłe zaskoczenie, początkowo 2.80, ale że bloczki strasznie porowate, lane z kamieniem, udało mi się urwać z ceny jeszcze 10gr, tak że cena z transportem wyniosła 2.85 za bloczek. 
Po negocjacjach podjechałem jeszcze raz ponegocjować do hurtowni bliżej mojej okolicy, gdzie mieli bloczki z lepszej prasy, ogólnie nie trzeba by zacierać całych ścian a jedynie spoiny. Sprzedawca na początku twardo 3.40 bo niby za mniej im się nie opłaca sprowadzać... Po prośbach dał telefon do swojego szefa. I co? udało się zejść z ceny na 2.80  :big grin:  Za 3100 (w tym kaucja za palety) przywiozą mi 3 samochody (1050szt.) bloczków. I wszyscy zadowoleni. Pierwszy raz udało mi się wynegocjować prawie 800zł  :big grin: 
 W poniedziałek zaczynamy murować  :big grin: 



Jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś komentarze, porady lub pytania, nie obrażę się jeśli się tutaj znajdą, jakoś zakładanie osobnego tematu według mnie mija się z celem.

----------


## yasiek

Ciąg dalszy.
Ławy wyschły, już pomalowane izoplastem, warstwa izolacji poziomej rozłożona i powoli ale z zapałem murujemy, pomaga ojciec, choć nie prosiłem, pomaga naprawdę dużo, razem dziennie układamy ponad 120 bloczków, nie mam czasu nawet tego dokładnie policzyć  :ohmy: 
Pomaga także moja kochana żonka, która choć niepozorna, przynosi nam bloczki, przygotowuje zaprawę oraz robi wiele innych organizacyjnych rzeczy  :ohmy:  Jestem pod wielkim jej wrażeniem  :roll eyes: 
Powiem szczerze, że strasznie się bałem murarki, a okazało się, że wystarczy się przyłożyć do "obsługi" poziomicy i nie jest źle. Ściany fundamentowe pną się sukcesywnie ku górze  :wiggle:  odchyłki póki co mamy do 1,5 cm, przy dwóch ostatnich rzędach wyprowadzamy idealne zero, ponieważ przy tchermomurze poziomy fundamentów muszą być naprawdę starannie zrobione, potem się już niewiele da zrobić, a nie chcę się pakować w dodatkowe koszta przy wieńcu fundamentowym.

Teraz mała foto-relacja  :roll eyes: 

Pierwsza dostawa bloczków zbiegła się z dostawą piasku i cementu, zrobiło się tłoczno...



"babranina"...


"kierownik" przy "pracy"  :big tongue: 




"dziadek" pomocnik


żonka "strongmenka"



reszta



a takie mamy widoki, pogoda brzydka więc nie robią specjalnie wrażenia, ale mnie sie ta zieleń i cisza strasznie podoba

----------


## niemodna

I taka robota mi się ogromnie podoba. Mąż, żona, ojciec, kilka bronków i jazda ! Powoli, ale samemu i bez zbędnych komplikacji. No i nie wybieranie całego doła pod budowę, tylko rowy pod fundament - good 4 you  :smile:  

Monsz niemodnej.

----------


## yasiek

Dzięki, ale taka robota ma swoje minusy.
Niewybieranie dołu, to utrudnione prace przy fundamentach, dobrze że jestem szczupły i mam długie ręce, to jakoś idzie. Praca samemu, do puki miałem urlop szła jak burza,  urlop w pracy dawno sie skończył i teraz prace zaczęły posuwać się w żółwim tempie.
Przez 3 tyg, urlopu zrobiłem sporo to co wyżej było opisywane. 

Teraz przez dwa tygodnie na raty kończyłem murować i ten etap mamy już za sobą. Poziomica wodna nie pokazuje odchyłek więc myślę, że nie będzie niespodzianek przy stawianiu ścian z thermomuru. Narożniki także zalane. 
Na bieżąco to co zdążyło przez parę dni słonecznych przeschnąć, malowaliśmy dysperbitem, najpierw warstwa podkładowa gruntująca, do której zużyliśmy karton pędzli, strasznie się zapychały przez pył, potem warstwa właściwa, tu już praca to czysta przyjemność.
Teraz zastanawiam się nad bednarką, czy lepiej ją wmurować do ścianki, czy po prostu pomalować izoplastem i wcisnąć pod styropian. Zobaczymy na co pozwolą chęci...
W tym i przyszłym tygodniu plan przewiduje skończenie izolowania dysperbitem, drynaż, pokrycie styropianem, i może w przyszłą sobotę obsypywanie z zewnątrz. Zobaczymy na co pozwoli pogoda.

No to teraz trochę zdjęć.

Końcówkę  robiłem już sam ponieważ ojciec ma już swoje lata i stan zdrowia nie pozwala mu na ciągłą ciężką robotę. 
Po za tym nie chciał, żebym się złościł jeżeli nie wyszło by mu tak jak chciałem...  



"Babraninę" już praktycznie skończyliśmy, została jeszcze jedna ściana z zewnątrz



Teraz trochę zdjęć z górki którą widać na ostatnim zdjęciu z fundamentów. 5 minut spacerku i można cieszyć oko  :wink: 
Jeśli się przyjżeć to w centrum zdjęcia widać budowę  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc

wyglada to niezle. Jedyna moja uwaga w kwestii nie wybranego ze srodka humusu. Bedzie Wam teraz trudno sie go pozbyc a jesli ma byc zgodnie ze sztuka to musicie go wybrac az do warstw nosnych i wypelnic fundament w srodku piaskiem odpowiednio zageszczanym warstwami. Jesli tego nie zrobicie to posadzka na gruncie nie bedzie miala odpowiedniego podparcia w skutek czego popeka, zapadnie sie itp - jest kilka postow na forum ze zdjeciami...

Po za tym wszytsko wydaje sie wygladac dobrze  :smile:  Czy pamietaliscie o przepustach w findamencie/pod fundamentem na wode, kanalizacje itp ?

----------


## BrodowskiG

ława w samej folii bez chudziaka?
po co zabezpieczacie boki ław?

----------


## yasiek

Już śpieszę z odpowiedziami.
Jeżeli chodzi o humus, to zebrana została warstwa 15-20 cm, niestety kiedy zaczynaliśmy, upały tak wysuszyły ziemię, że spycharka miała problem wbić łyżkę w ziemię i trochę tego humusu jednak zostało. Poza tym, otoczaki ważące niekiedy po paręnaście kilogramów jeszcze bardziej utrudniały pracę koparkowemu. Główna warstwa została jednak zdjęta i to jest najważniejsze.
Otwór pod kanalizę jest, woda została poprowadzona już pod warstwą chudziaka w rurze osłonowej razem z elektryką ze studni. Jedyne czego nie ma... to otwór pod wentylację kominka, trzeba będzie się przebić.
Plan na ten rok przewiduje, rozplantowanie ziemi w środku z wybieraniem większych kamieni plus zagęszczenie tej ziemi ile się będzie dało, na rozplantowaną ziemię warstwa z wcześniej przebranych i umytych kamieni, na to piasek zagęszczany warstwami, skończenie prac przy fundamentach, oraz na zimę zostawienie tego pod warstwą foli. Myślę, że przez prozy i wodę co ma osiąść to osiadnie i dopiero na wiosnę wyleję chudziaka 10 lub 15cm.

Co do ławy.
W pierwszym poście jest opisany chudziak, widać go nawet na jednym zdjęciu. Racja może się wydawać, że nie ma go tam, ponieważ ciągle osuwające się skarpy wykopów zakryły go od razu po wykonaniu szalunków, ale jest. Staram robić się wszystko w zgodzie ze sztuką budowlaną, choć niektórzy co to widzieli pukają się w czoło, że też mi się chce... Większość domów w mojej okolicy była budowana kupę lat temu i większość na hura i nawet nie wiedzieli, i dalej nie wiedzą, że w taki sposób się to powinno robić. Tyle że teraz dożyli już lat kiedy widzą pęknięcia na swoich domach, to tu, to tam i zastanawiają się dlaczemu... A ławę izolujemy, bo mamy trochę skrzywienie pod kątem wilgoci, długo by tłumaczyć :big tongue: 
W każdym bądź razie fajnie, że ktoś to czyta i stara się wyłapać błędy.
Dzięki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> W każdym bądź razie fajnie, że ktoś to czyta i stara się wyłapać błędy.



Ja tam bledow nie szukam  :wink:  

Patrzac na Was widze nas 2 lata temu, stad tym chetniej bede zagladal.

----------


## BrodowskiG

> A ławę izolujemy, bo mamy trochę skrzywienie pod kątem wilgoci, długo by tłumaczyć


grzyby bez wychodzenia do lasu?  :big grin: 




> W każdym bądź razie fajnie, że ktoś to czyta i stara się wyłapać błędy.


to tylko ciekawość  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

Śmieszne ale trafne stwierdzenie  :smile:  
Chcę możliwie maksymalnie uniknąć wilgoci, ponieważ żonka jest alergiczką, a w domu gdzie aktualnie mieszkamy mamy wilgotność w zimie dochodzącą do 70%... 
Choć grunt jest przepuszczalny i w wykopach nawet po ulewach nie zbiera się woda, to na wiosnę jakieś 100 metrów dalej mamy małe jeziorko, pod tą górką którą widać na zdjęciach... wolę się zabezpieczyć, drenaż pewno w razie czego i tak nie pomoże, ale ściany nie będą tak piły wody.
Jak już wyżej pisałem, każdy komentarz jest pożądany, ponieważ w większości tematów jestem zdany na siebie, lekturę i zdrowy rozsądek  :smile:

----------


## BrodowskiG

najwazniejsze to dobra izolacja miedzy sciana fundamentowa a scianami nosnymi i dobre polaczenie z izolacja podlogi. a co do wilgotnosci w pomieszczeniu to wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepla i jak bedziesz chcial to w zimie bedzie sucho jak na pustyni. ponizej 50 proc wilgotnosci chce mi sie czesto pic.
dodam ze rekuperatory posiadaja filtry ktore zatrzymuja pylki. a przy rekuperatorze to bym zrobil tania instalacje ogrzewania elektrycznego a zaoszczedzone pieniadze wladowal w grubsza izolacje termiczna.... zapedy na pasywniaka  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Izolację poziomą ułożyłbym też pod działówkami na parterze.
A ja musiałem gruz kupować na wjazd  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Łosiu

Cześć

Powodzenia w budowie, fajnie widzieć kolejnego SAMOROBA  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

Hej.
Dawno mnie tu nie było a prace mozolnie posunęły się do przodu.
@ BrodowskiG, rekuperator był w pierwszych planach, tyle że żeby to zrobić porządnie trzeba by wpakować w to trochę pieniędzy, póki co odpuszczamy, możliwe, że plany się jeszcze zmienią. Wiem jakie zadanie spełnia to cudowne urządzenie i tym bardziej przydało by się to przy systemie w którym staną ściany, ale dobrze zrobiona wentylacja grawitacyjna też da radę... zobaczymy jak się sprawy potoczą. 

Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy już skończoną izolacje wodną pionową, styropian, zabezpieczony folią kubełkową, zrobiony drenaż opaskowy, ale jeszcze nie skończony, potrzebna będzie koparka, żeby rozprowadzić rury po ogródku. Co do gleby na działce,narzekałem na nią przy pracach ziemnych, ale teraz zaczynam ją doceniać, żwir, otoczaki, no po prostu dobrej jakości pospóła. Na jednym składzie budowlanym nawet chcieli mi coś takiego sprzedać po 50zł za tonę... 
Przebiłem się też z rurą doprowadzającą powietrze do kominka, czekałem z tym, bo do końca nie wiedziałem z której strony przeważają wiatry, żeby uniknąć podciśnienia. Dolot będzie pod tarasem więc nie będzie stresu że zasypie go śnieg.
Żeby zamknąć sezon na ten rok potrzebny mi tydzień wolnego w pracy, ale o tym można pomarzyć  :sad:   Znając życie skończę przed pierwszymi opadami śniegu...

Kleimy styropian



Las podpórek  :eek: 


Folia położona, można obsypywać


Ciekawe ile kosztowało by mnie kupno takiej ilości żwiru na drenaż...
Jak widać gdzieniegdzie odkleił się styropian u góry po obsypaniu, trzeba całość od góry będzie zakołkować.




Studzinka rewizyjna, miały być dwie, raczej marnowanie pieniędzy przy tej glebie... zostanie jedna


Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy robić w tym roku tynk na styro, w nocy temperatura spada do kilku C poniżej zera, boję się że klej nie zwiąże i kiedyś w końcu odpadnie, tym bardziej że nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby zrobić to na wiosnę. Może wystarczy jak na zimę zabezpieczę folią budowlaną całość, raczej nie powinno się z tym coś stać ?
Jak o czymś nie pomyślałem to podpowiedzi mile widziane  :roll eyes:

----------


## [email protected]

Zyjecie?

----------


## yasiek

Żyjemy  :smile: 
Przyszła "zima" i zbieramy energię/pieniądze na nadchodzący sezon. Poza tym miałem wreszcie czas, żeby zająć się samochodami, bo to tak jak by moje hobby, jestem z zamiłowania mechanikiem.
Sezon zamknęliśmy prawie stanem zero, nie licząc podłogi na gruncie, ponieważ chciałem żeby wszystko dobrze przez zimę osiadło. 
Niedługo kupujemy materiał na ściany, więc będą jakieś konkretne wpisy.
Miło, że ktoś pamięta  :big grin:

----------


## yasiek

Po przerwie, jeśli można ją tak nazwać zimowej, coś się ruszyło.
Na pierwszy ogień poszło złożenie zamówienia na thermomur, muszę powiedzieć, że obsługa profesjonalna, panowie wyjaśnili, wyrozumiale odpowiedzieli na każde pytanie laika, wszystko wyliczyli i po tygodniu materiał z darmowym transportem(w ramach rabatu) był już u nas.
W między czasie, dzięki ładnej pogodzie, rozplanowałem kanalizację, kupiłem piasek(weszło 24m3, a miało wejść 19 max 20, dobra zagęszczarka czy błąd w obliczeniach  :Confused:  ) i zagęściłem warstwami, ostatnia warstwa na razie jeszcze nie ubita, ponieważ oddałem na kilka dni znajomemu zagęszczarkę. Będzie trzeba się wstrzymać do przyszłego tygodnia z zamawianiem betonu na płytę  :sad:  


Tak to teraz wygląda








Thermomur.






Spasowanie tych elementów robi wrażenie, po spięciu pięciu bloczków i podniesieniu za ten na samej górze, nie chcą się rozłączyć, czyli sprawę mostków termicznych na ścianach mamy załatwioną  :wiggle:  Straszną mam frajdę jak patrzę na ten styropian  :big grin: 

Tak nie w temacie, jeśli ze zdjęciami coś będzie nie tak, to sorka, ale imagshack stał się płatny i testuję nowy serwis, macie namiary na jakiś zaufany, żeby zdjęcia za jakiś czas nie zniknęły?

----------


## [email protected]

Wygląda zachęcająco.....już bym się pobawił :big lol:  - jakoś tak ciagnie mnie do takich klocków. Z ciekawości - jaki koszt tych elementów? Ile metrów kupiłeś?

Jeśłi chodzi o dobry serwer - iv.pl - mam tam swoje i nie znikają

----------


## yasiek

Ciągnie, bo kto kiedyś zobaczył jaką radochę daje lego, ten wie o co chodzi  :big tongue:  
Metrów w przybliżeniu jest ponad 130, wychodzi 160zł za metr, tyle, że trzeba jeszcze kupić stal, wchodzi 2kg na metr,  i szacunkowo 17m3 betonu na cały dom. Elementy są na ściany, wieńce, nadproża, elementy przyokienne z węgarkiem, teraz pozostało to tylko poskładać w całość  :wiggle:

----------


## [email protected]

No to jednak sporo drożej niż tradycyjne metody

----------


## yasiek

Wiem, że jest drożej, ale jak przeliczysz ile wynosi postawienie metra ściany z ceramiki, ocieplenie, wyrównanie tynkiem, oraz dodatkowe prace i czas przy tym, już nie wspomnę jeśli robią to ekipy budowlane, to nie jest tak strasznie, kilka czynności po prostu odpada. No i układanie instalacji, to według mnie bajka w takim styropianie, "kujesz" bruzdy nożykiem do tapet.

----------


## [email protected]

a dlaczego ceramika a nie BK, bruzdy też kujesz ręcznie itd....

----------


## yasiek

Podoba mi się koncepcja masywnych betonowych ścian spiętych prętem zbrojeniowym  :roll eyes:   głównie dlatego taki materiał nie inny. No i przy okazji stawiania ścian mam załatwioną sprawę ocieplenia, piony także łatwiej wyprowadzić, po pierwszych dwóch warstwach same praktycznie się trzymają.
Następna sprawa to U-ściany,  przy ścianie 30 cm, mam takie samo jak przy ocieplonej ścianie z ceramiki, a oszczędzam na powierzchni w środku.


Żeby nie zanudzać.
Coś się dzieje  :smile: 
Beton nam się wylał na podłogę  :wiggle: 







Inwestorka się cieszy  :smile:  inwestor zresztą też :wave:

----------


## [email protected]

Jaki jest zakładany budżet tej inwestycji?

----------


## yasiek

Nieograniczony.
A na poważnie, kosztorysu szczegółowego nie robiłem, z moich wyliczeń stan surowy zamknięty wyjdzie niecałe 120tyś. wliczone jest do tego ogrodzenie i studnia głębinowa. Zaś do wprowadzenia się, zakładam 200. 
Jak wyjdzie, życie pokaże. Jakoś nie skupiam się na tym szczególnie, ważniejsze jest dla mnie dobre wykonanie. Kredyt póki co na nas nie ciąży.

----------


## [email protected]

Tyle dobrego (odnośnie kredytu) - no ale czas pokaże. Ładne widoki .....

----------


## Ahya

Witaj, ja tez kiedyś byłam mocno za tymi klockami styropianowymi. Niestety człowiek, który się w okolicy tym zajmuje jest tak nawiedzony, że po 5 minutach rozmowy z nim miałam ochotę dać w ryj. Niewidząc na oczy mojego projektu stwierdził, że jest beznadziejny, nigdy nie będzie energooszczedny, że tylko jego projekty sa dobre. NIe umiał odpowiedzieć na zwykłe pytanie, ile kosztuje m2 klocków w danej grubości styro tylko chwalił się, jakie to on wspaniałe inwestycje robi. Strasznie mnie zniechęcił do tych klocków, choć osobiście uważam, że dla samorobów sa idealne. Życzę powodzenie w zabawie w Lego  :wink:

----------


## yasiek

Ja się ostatnio dowiaduję coraz częściej, że gdzieś w okolicy stoją już takie domy, a to od dostawcy bloczków a to od kierowcy ze składu budowlanego lub znajomego znajomy ma taki dom i sobie chwali.
Fajnie, teraz już nie czuję się taki odosobniony :roll eyes:  
Chociaż sąsiedzi dalej podejrzliwie patrzą, co też ja kombinuję, układając ocieplenie bez ścian  :big grin:  Ktoś kiedyś nawet podsunął pomysł żeby środek wypełnić piaskiem... ehhh


W tym tygodniu, zacząłem zabawę klockami  :smile: 



Ułożyłem pierwszą warstwę, połapałem wymiary zewnętrzne, przy spięciu drugiej warstwy, przekątna ustawiła się w granicy 5mm... bez specjalnego poprawiania, po prostu pospinałem bloczki. Tymczasowo są pełne dwie warstwy, do zalewania kilkucentymetrowej warstwy ustalającej, potem tam gdzie są otwory, wylądują elementy jednostronnie zamknięte.


Otwory okienne i drzwiowe przeniosłem markerem na pierwszą warstwę bloczków i teraz się zbroimy. Nie wiem kto mi wmówił, żeby zbrojenia nie spawać, ale wiem już, że gdzie się będzie dało, będę spawał, bo idzie to kilka razy szybciej.


olbrzymie strzemiączka na narożniki


Możliwe, że w przyszłym tygodniu coś już zaleję.
I muszę się pochwalić pochwałą od kierowcy ze składu, stwierdził, że nie widział jeszcze na żadnej budowie zachowanego takiego porządku, w końcu może normalnie zatoczyć koło nawracając  :wiggle: 


ale to raczej bardziej zasługa mojej czystolubnej żonki :hug:   która już zaczęła meblowanie kuchni  :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

Gratulacje dla małżonki - moja na etapie płyty fundamentowej latała już z odkurzaczem :no:

----------


## yasiek

Żeby nie było, że się obijamy, małe uaktualnienie.
Udało się już załatwić drzewo na więźbę, po taniości, bo ojciec ma kawałek lasu i w sumie koszt to cięcie na tartaku. Teraz się suszy i prostuje.
Z budową coś tam się dzieje, chociaż przy 3-4 godzinach dziennie po pracy niewiele można zrobić, to cieszymy się z każdej nowej położonej warstwy.
Co do systemu, jest ok, chociaż roboty jak z każdym innym, w sumie zabawy, bo robota jest tylko przy zalewaniu. Wymiary trzymają się same tak samo piony i poziomy, są tylko drobne korekty w pionach, bo przy zalewaniu czasem za mocno klepnie się wiadrem i zamki delikatnie się rozchodzą. Wystarczy klepnąć mocniej ręką  i wszystko wraca do normy.

Więźba, brakuje jeszcze piętnastu krokwi, ale już się załatwiają.

Najpierw zalewanie narożników z łapaniem podstawowych wymiarów i czekanie na stwardnienie betonu, żeby nic nie pouciekało.
Przy narożnikach nie da się używać korytka i trzeba skrobać beton z zamków po zaschnięciu, ale dużo roboty z tym nie ma.






Odpadów z bloczków nie ma wcale, każdy nawet 5 centymetrowy kawałek można wykorzystać.

----------


## maciejzi

Fajnie to wygląda  :Smile: 
Jakie tynki się na ściany  daje w tym systemie? Od zewnątrz rozumiem standardowo siatka, klej, tynk. A od wewnątrz? Też siatka i klej, czy płyty karton-gips, czy tradycyjny tynk?

----------


## DrKubus

Mnie zastanawia tylko, jak na tym mocuje się szafki, półki czy cokolwiek cięższego (piec CO, odkurzacz centralny itp)?

----------


## yasiek

Co do warstw wykończeniowych, to co dusza zapragnie, ale w środku przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej zaleca się płyty, żeby była jakakolwiek akumulacyjność wilgoci, choć przy odpowiednio zrobionej wentylacji nie powinno być problemu z "poceniem" się ścian (w końcu taki dom to termos), przynajmniej u teścia nie było, choć miał klej-siatka -tynk.
Wieszać cięższych przedmiotów też nie ma problemu, tylko trzeba dłuższe kołki kupić, można dokładnie obliczyć gdzie są przegrody, żeby w nie nie trafić.
Według mnie gorzej się mocuje w ceramice bo z niej kołek szybciej można wyrwać niż z betonu...

----------


## yasiek

Przy trzech, max czterech godzinach dziennie w dwie osoby, tj ja i żona, przez te parę dni udało nam się osiągnąć taki o poziom


Wiem, zrobił się w środku bałagan, ale już jest posprzątane  :big tongue: 
Na zdjęciu, po prawej widać salon, po lewej kuchnia


Ta duża dziura to drzwi tarasowe, po lewej mały pokoik, zwany w projekcie gabinetem.


Drzwi do kotłowni, prawdopodobnie będzie z tej strony wiata.


A ten widok motywuje  :roll eyes: 


Myślę, że jak ktoś chce stawiać ciepłe ściany samemu, nie ma za dużo czasu i nie chce się przy tym zbytnio napracować,  ten sposób jest idealny. 
Jeśli chodzi o skomplikowanie systemu, jest sporo zabawy ze zbrojeniami, a tak to tylko trzymać się wymiarów, instrukcji montażu, przycinać kształtki, spinać je ze sobą i zalewać betonem, kręconym w najtańszej betoniarce z allegro, sprzęt nie do za...nia  :tongue:  
A i przydatne jest rusztowanie, też niedawno dojechało, lekkie, można je przenieść samemu, albo przejechać na kółkach, starczy do poziomu stropu.

I tu jeszcze słitfota z ostatniego spaceru po pobliskich górach.

Przez takie widoki, się z tej dziury nigdy nie wyprowadzę :roll eyes:

----------


## amarulla

przez takie widoki (albo prawie takie  :wink:  ) do sąsiedniej dziury mam nadzieję się przeprowadzić  :wink: 

gratulacje postępów, każde zdjęcie to pozytywny zastrzyk zachęty  :smile:

----------


## MdeFoxe

Witajcie! 
Czekam z niecierpliwością na Wasze kolejne wpisy, gdyż też buduję domek LEA.

----------


## yasiek

Hej.
Już prawie zapomniałem o temacie, bo w sumie nie ma co pokazywać.
Prace posuwają się w tempie 1-3 godz. dziennie, o ile nie pada deszcz, więc przez prawie dwa miesiące nie ułożyłem nawet stropu, tym bardziej, że robiąc to pierwszy raz trzeba wszystko przemyśleć po pierdyliard razy  :sick: 
Jak tylko znajdę trochę więcej czasu to wrzucę trochę zdjęć z opisami.
MdeFoxe, załóż może temat na forum, łatwiej i przyjemniej się czyta i przegląda. Co do projektu, trzymasz się oryginału czy coś zmieniałeś, czegoś nie robisz, jaki system wznoszenia ścian?

----------


## MdeFoxe

Wrzucaj zdjęcia wrzucaj i o temacie nie zapominaj! Zaglądam tu co jakiś czas by zobaczyć jak idą prace i przypuszczam, że nie tylko ja.

Do tej pory miałem zamiar trzymania się oryginału (nawiasem mówiąc mam wersję - odbicie lustrzane). Jednak tak patrzę po wylaniu fundamentów - przedpokój jest strasznie malutki. W zasadzie to nie wiem gdzie zrobić miejsce na kurtki, buty itp. Pomysł na robienie "spiżarki" w której ledwo mieści się lodówka też mnie jakoś nie przekonuje, chyba z niej zrezygnujemy i będzie tam szafa od strony przedpokoju plus parę centymetrów na korzyść kuchni. Żona trochę narzeka, że kuchnia mała. No duży to ten domek nie jest - fakt. A Wy? Macie już te ściany, jak Wy to widzicie?

Początkowo nie mogłem ustalić gdzie co jest u Was... Sugerowałem się słupami żelbetowymi. U mnie na projekcie są one całkowicie odwrotnie. Z tego co widzę u Was są od strony tarasu. Ja mam w projekcie trzy od strony wejścia i jeden przy kominie (tym w "salonie"). U Ciebie nie widzę tego zbrojenia (u mnie oznaczony jako SŻ3). O co chodzi?  :Confused: 

Będą ściany z Porotherm 25 i oczywiście trzeba je docieplić styropianem.

Fakt, dziennik budowy jest dość nieintuicyjny, trochę denerwujący w obsłudze i czytaniu.

----------


## yasiek

Ja tylko znajdę czas, a z nim wiadomo jak krucho, to wrzucę trochę zdjęć, wtedy się wszystko wyjaśni, jak to u mnie wygląda.
Co do przedpokoju, my właśnie chcemy zrobić miejsce na szafę, przesuwając ścinkę od tej pseudo spiżarni, w głąb kuchni, spiżarnia będzie ale dużo mniejsza i będą tam tylko półki. 
Wielkość domku dla nas jest idealna, trzeba tylko dobrze wszystko zagospodarować, się popieści i się zmieści  :big tongue: 
Słupów jako takich z projektu nie robimy, ponieważ zmieniliśmy ułożenie okien i nie ma potrzeby robić dokładnie takich słupów, za to system budowy wymusza zrobienie zbrojeń narożnikowych więc słupy są... wiem zagmatwane, ale ściany są betonowe więc same w sobie są przystosowane do przenoszenia większych obciążeń. Co do filara przy kominie u mnie w projekcie nic nie ma więc nie robiłem, belka opiera się jakieś 70 cm na ścianie nośnej i połączona jest ze zbrojeniem wieńca, zdjęcia wszystko wyjaśnią.

----------


## yasiek

Z racji ukończenia Wolfensteina i odzyskania wolnego czasu w wolnym czasie, mam w końcu czas uzupełnić porządnie temat  :smile: 

Zbroimy się, ciągłe cięcie, gięcie i spawanie drutów... Nadproża, i zakotwienie belki konstrukcyjnej


Nadproża dowiązane do zbrojeń bocznych otworów drzwiowych i okiennych



Belkę na której opiera się strop kotwię w słupie i w wieńcu.
do wygiętych i wpuszczonych w każdą stronę "elek" dowiążę resztę zbrojenia belki




Te gęsto wystające pręty, to wzmocnienie kształtek wieńcowych do których drutem dowiążę jeszcze dodatkowo deski na zewnątrz.


Po "otwarciu" ściany, żeby domurować środkową ściankę nośną, widać że beton elegancko się w środku zagęszczał zwykłym prętem, zresztą producent nie poleca zagęszczania mechanicznego. Na szczęście żadnych ubytków nie ma.


Mieliśmy też wielkiego gościa 


który przywiózł nam strop



I tu pierwszy raz komuś powierzyłem liczenie materiału, bo sam nie miałem wtedy czasu na to a sprzedawca zaoferował pomoc. Efektem tego jest brak 3 belek konstrukcyjnych oraz nadmiar pustaków o jakieś 40 szt... na szczęście pustaki przyjmą z powrotem, a po brakujące belki jadę jutro.

Zakończyłem zalewanie kształtek pod strop.


Wymurowałem ściankę nośną i zabrałem się za kominy. 
 



Zrobiłem dość porządne szalowanie belki, 10 najgrubszych stępli jakie miałem  na 4 metrach powinno utrzymać ciężar belek pustaków i betonu


Położyłem pierwszą belkę... sam ją wtargałem, ależ to cholerstwo ciężkie  :jaw drop: 


Potem drugą


Potem z rozpędu i z niewielką pomocą ojca wrzuciłem resztę



Otwór na klatkę schodową


A tutaj z lotu ptaka




Jak widać nie robię opuszczonego wieńca, po rozmowach z moim architektem doszedłem do wniosku, że konstrukcja ścian nie wymaga wlewania betonu pod belki, a ilość wystającego zbrojenia ze ścian tylko wzmacnia całą konstrukcję.
To na razie tyle, myślę, że teraz już będę na bieżąco uzupełniał dziennik  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

Czuję, że w końcu uporałem się z największym stresem, przynajmniej dla mnie etap stropu był co najmniej przerażający.
Mamy pięterko  :wiggle:  i nic się nie zawaliło  :big tongue:  

Już po zazbrojeniu i przygotowaniach









I stała porządna ekipa do pomocy, jak zwykle jedyne osoby na które można liczyć, żona i ojciec.
Kierowca gruchy nie popisał się i nie zabrał zagęszczarki do betonu, trzeba było zagęszczać prętem... 







Dystanse 4 cm do utrzymania jako takiego poziomu nadlewki, po wyrównaniu powyjmowane oczywiście



I efekt końcowy, beton zacieraliśmy ponad godzinę ale wiem teraz, że warto się pomęczyć, ponieważ po chwili od wylania i zawibrowania łatą mleczko cementowe zaczęło się rysować, po zatarciu ani jednej ryski, a beton utrzymywał wilgotność do końca dnia






Liczenie potrzebnego betonu na terive to jakaś paranoja, nie działało "powierzchnia stropu razy 0.1" , liczenie wszystkiego z osobna dawało jeszcze mniejszy wynik.  Zamówiłem 6,5m3  z 0.5 zapasem, zabrakło na oko jakieś 0.5... na szczęście mieszanie większych ilości w betoniarce mamy opanowane więc migiem się dorobiło.
Po pracy zasłużenie nacieraliśmy się alkoholem  :big grin:

----------


## MdeFoxe

*Gratulacje!*

Zapamiętam u siebie, że 7m3 jest potrzebne  :wink: 
Moim zdaniem ładnie zbrojenie wyszło. Chyba z tymi bloczkami (ściany) macie o wiele łatwiej i wyszliście dużo na plus. Jak widzę zbrojenia u siebie... To, to jest bunkier. Nadproża, to okno rogowe (i nie tylko)... Masa metalu - widzę, że wy macie trochę inaczej jak w projekcie - oj, dobry pomysł.
U mnie kierownik kazał jeszcze  wstawiać na stropie siatki zbrojenia podporowego (typ P-1 i P-2), nie wiem czy dobrze, czy nie... Ale widzę, że Was to ominęło.

Co planujecie z dachem? Czym pokrywacie? Nie ma obaw, dotyczących konstrukcji krokwiowo-jętkowej?

----------


## yasiek

Ja to nazywam małą fortecą :big grin:  na wypadek ataku zombie :cool: 
7m3 może Ci braknąć, u mnie wieńce miały minimalny dopuszczalny wymiar tj, 10x25 a u Ciebie wieńce zabiorą trochę więcej betonu, myślę, że 7,5 będzie optymalne, lepiej jak zostaje.
Co do zmian w projekcie, my poszliśmy w maksymalne (na nasz budżet) oszczędności w ogrzewaniu, ma być eco. Dla tego, między innym, nie robiliśmy wypustu nad tarasem, bo jest to olbrzymi mostek termiczny, drzwi balkonowe zamiast zwyczajnych okien też nie pomagały, w podłogę na gruncie ładujemy 15cm styro, okna 3-szybowe. Domek będzie prawdopodobnie ogrzewany peletem. Na dachu gont, pod spodem min 30cm wełny. Brak mi do tego misternego planu reku, ale nie można mieć wszystkiego.
Jeśli chodzi o zbrojenie obwodowe, zobaczymy co będzie bez niego, nie miałem nic takiego narzucane, więc nie ma, belki stropowe są zakotwione w wieńcach, z kolei one zakotwione są w ścianach, więc o klawiszowanie się póki co nie boję. 
Dach mam nadzieje, że się nie zawali przy tej konstrukcji... będzie dobrze :smile:

----------


## yasiek

Po dwóch miesiącach od wylania stropu, zrobiliśmy ściany kolankowe, szczytowe, oraz zajmowaliśmy się stolarką więźby... 
Jeszcze parę miesięcy temu mówiłem, że wezwę do tego cieślę a wyszło jak zwykle. 
Konstrukcja dachu jest na tyle prosta, że z przymiarkami i wycinaniem poradziłem sobie sam. 
Schodzi przy tym masa czasu, na jedną krokwie trzeba było poświęcić ponad godzinę na obróbkę, impregnację i trzykrotne malowanie końcówek, tu ukłon dla mojej żony, bo od dwóch ...albo trzech tygodni nic nie robi tylko macha pędzlem  :big tongue:  pomalowała krokwie, nadbitkę oraz całą resztę stolarki

Thermomur pozwala osadzić pręty murłaty praktycznie w każdym dogodnym położeniu.




Podczas kończenia układania szczytów znowu pojawiła się wizja wentylacji mechanicznej i jednak będzie reku. Myślę, że otwór fi200 będzie wystarczjący do przewodów wymiennika.





A tak wykombinowałem zamykanie przyciętych po skosie kształtek szczytowych. 






 Użyłem odpadów z wycinania węgarków, pasowały idealnie i przy zalewaniu nic się nie wylało,  do stabilnego skręcenia użyłem śrub do krokwi które po wyschnięciu betonu oczywiście odzyskałem. Szczyty doprowadziłem do wierzchów krokwi, została szczelina na wypełnienie pianką około 2 cm.

Tutaj  jeszcze misterna konstrukcja rusztowania, ważne, że stabilna.




W salonie urządziłem sobie warsztat/stanowisko do wycinania krokwi w pochmurne dni.




I dziś w końcu zacząłem montować całość do kupy, nie jest źle  :smile:

----------


## MdeFoxe

Hej, hej!
Co tam u Was na budowie po zimie słychać?

----------


## quisquis

Hej, witam oficjalnie kolegę budującego Leę i zapewniam, że kibicuję i oczekuję z niecierpliwością na każde zdjęcie postępu prac.

----------


## yasiek

Skoro zostałem wywołany, choć nie ma za bardzo o czym pisać, pochwalę się aktualnym stanem.
Przed zimą w listopadzie udało się trafić na dwa tygodnie pogody, ani razu nie padało i w tym czasie prawie ukończyliśmy dach.
Prawie, bo zostało jeszcze na ten sezon wstawić okna, wymurować do końca kominy i położyć gonty.
Zdecydowaliśmy się położyć płyty osb 18 i papę jako wstępne krycie. Gonty będą do puki się nie rozpadną a mam teraz wolną drogę wyboru w razie zmiany.
Zdjęć z kończenia więźby i krycia nie mam zbyt wiele, bo robota goniła.
Płyty wciągałem wyciągarką po trzech deskach, szło sprawnie i szybko.



i druga strona, zdjęcie z późnego wieczora


Potem poszła na to papa i cholera dopiero na drugiej połaci opamiętałem się, że lepiej jest kłaść papę z góry na dół i chodzić po stopniach niż odwrotnie i się męczyć wisząc na linie...

Tak domek był przygotowany do zimy




Potem były 3 miesiące przerwy regeneracyjnej aż do zeszłego tygodnia. Musiałem odpocząć bo plecy już nie dawały rady, dyskopatia dała o sobie znać i przez tydzień byłem praktycznie sparaliżowany, potem rehabilitacje i z nowymi siłami rozpocząłem sezon pełną gębą.

Na pierwszy ogień poszły drzwi wejściowe. Zdecydowaliśmy się na stalowe 7cm, orzech troszkę jaśniejsze niż te z fotki



Żeby nie było zbyt łatwo, otwór na drzwi zrobiłem zgodnie z projektem na 225 i musiałem go zmniejszyć o 20 cm, żeby nie dopłacać do drzwi na zamówienie, a dopłata wyniosła by prawie tysiak... To samo muszę zrobić z drzwiami od kotłowni.

Potem poszukiwania okien. Musiały być ciepłe i porządne, żeby za pare lat się nie zastanawiać czemu się ich nie da zamknąć, lub że gdzieś ciekną.
Wybór padł na Oknoplus.
Szyby trójwarstwowe z ciepłą ramką, przepuszczalność ciepła Uw na okno nie przekracza 1 w/m2 K większość 0.96

Tak domek wygląda aktualnie







W tym tygodniu zabieram się za spawanie konstrukcji schodów, jak coś wymodzę to się odezwę  :smile:

----------


## MdeFoxe

No jak nie ma o czym pisać jak tu już ładnie domek wygląda!
Dopadło Cię typowe schorzenie samo-budującego... 
Ciekawy jestem tych schodów. Zakładacie je przed, czy po wylewce? Jak konstrukcja będzie wyglądać?
Robiliście już jakieś instalacje?

----------


## yasiek

Schodki będą przed wylewkami, przykręcone do płyty na gruncie, ściany i stropu.
Konstrukcja ze spocznikiem dwustopniowym, nie taka jak sugeruje projekt, bo  nam się nie podoba, a i powierzchnię pod spocznkiem łatwiej zagospodarować. Wymiary schodów to 19 na 30 więc w miarę wygodne.
Co do instalacji, to na razie środek jest całkiem surowy. Czekam teraz na zrobienie projektu podłogówki, wm i ozc, Elektrykę będę robił po wylewkach, w ściankach z g-k.

----------


## MdeFoxe

Właśnie utkwiłem na tych problemach; schody i ogrzewanie.

Męczę się czy robić podłogówkę, czy tak jak jest w projekcie - kaloryfery. Trochę się boję tej podłogówki, nigdy nie robiłem, nie widziałem jak się robi - jedynie ogólna teoria. Zastanawiam się czy będzie działała dobrze.  Jakim piecem chcecie ogrzewać? Możesz zdradzić koszt wykonania projektu podłogówki?

Co do schodów, ciekaw jestem coraz bardziej!
 Wymierzyłem u siebie i też potrzebuję zrobić stopień lub dwa w miejscu gdzie ma być spocznik. 
Choć ja akurat wolałbym tak jak jest w projekcie, jednak problem byłby z wejściem do kotłowni.

----------


## yasiek

Nie ma się co bać podłogówki, zresztą całej reszty też, ja wszystko robię pierwszy raz i jakoś sobie radzę. 
Najlepiej, według mnie, układać(dowiązywać) rury do siatek zbrojeniowych, nie dziurawiąc przy tym foli, a podłączenie do rozdzielaczy to nic trudnego. 
Działać będzie dobrze jeśli będzie obliczona prawidłowo, dlatego robię projekt.  
Wykonawcą będzie forumowy kolega asolt. Widząc po danych jakich potrzebował do projektów, jest bardzo dokładny, a cenowo nie odbiega od normy ( średnio trzeba liczyć za parterówkę z poddaszem ~500zł). 
Co do pieca, w planach miałem pelet, bo jest najczystszym paliwem stałym, a i mało obsługowym, ale co wyjdzie z wyliczeń to się jeszcze okaże, biorę jeszcze pod uwagę energię elektryczną. 
Jako, że jestem przezorny, mam w razie czego komin, więc każda metoda ogrzewania wchodzi w grę, nie licząc pomp ciepła, bo nie mogę się do ich opłacalności przekonać.
Schody wyliczyłem tak, że pierwszy stopień będzie wystawał poza obrys ściany, na której będą drzwi od kotłowni. Będą zaczynały się zaraz przy drzwiach do gabinetu czyli jakieś 2,6m od ściany zewnętrznej. 
Zresztą zobacz sobie na wyliczenia http://www.zhitov.ru/lestnica5/calcu...0&SP=2&color=1

----------


## quisquis

Ja też skłaniam się ku peletowi. Mąż jednak szuka jeszcze innych opcji. Dodatkowo jakaś koza w salonie. Zobaczymy co wyjdzie. Super zdjęcia, fajnie idzie.

----------


## aiki

Fajna stronka.

----------


## grend

Yasiek jak oceniasz trudność wykonania więźby ? Papę zgrzewałeś ? - b jakim cudem przetrzymala ci w takim stanie zime

----------


## yasiek

Stronka jest genialna,  idealna dla bardziej leniwych, fajnie, że można kilka metod wykonania przeliczyć na szybko.
Grend, więźba to pikuś, kątomierz za 30zł, trochę dokładności i cierpliwości i tam naprawdę nie ma nic trudnego. 
Ja zrobiłem sobie najpierw szablon z dwóch długich desek i potem do niego rozrysowałem krokwie, wszystkie wyszły idealnie równe. 
Nie obejdzie się bez ręcznej heblarki, wyrzynarki, szlifierki oscylacyjnej i pilarki. Większość przy tym zrobiłem sam, a montaż w dwa dni i dwie osoby. Samemu też by dało radę, ale więcej skakania po rusztowaniu.
Papę mocno naciągałem, przybijałem na krokwiach gwoździami a potem zakłady po 15cm kleiłem na zimno. 
Co do wytrzymałości, znajomy ma szopkę obitą najtańszą papą już piąty rok i nic nie cieknie, nic się nie zawija, nie ma po prostu śladów zużycia.

----------


## grend

też sam robiłem i chciałem się dowiedzieć jakie sa odczucia innych... u mnie to samo pikuś, bo jednak większość się boi zrobić więżbę Zajelo mi to jednak trochę więcej czasu

----------


## yasiek

Wiadomo, wszystko zależy od skomplikowania konstrukcji, u mnie jest dach dwuspadowy więc nie ma filozofii. Sam na początku budowy myślałem o zatrudnieniu cieśli, ale po zrobieniu ścian i całej reszty stwierdziłem, że warto spróbować, poczytałem jak i z czym to się je i strach minął. Myślę, że i z bardziej skomplikowaną nie było by problemu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jakbyście zrobili więźbę czterospadową do szpica jak u mnie. Krokwie narożne jako głowne, a do nich reszta.

----------


## aiki

Zrobiłoby się tylko czasu potrzeba  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

Nie do końca rozumiem pytanie, ale wydaje mi się, że najlepiej zgodnie z projektem.
Jako że z muszę uważać na plecy, wpadł dziś brat i pomógł postawić kominy pod dach. 
W między czasie, tnę i spawam konstrukcję schodów.

przygotowane

teraz tylko pospawać

 tfu, wszystko robię w między czasie, samochód też ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

O jak ja lubię spawać. Serio. A ta więźba to cholernie ciężka i w trzy - cztery osoby musieliśmy krokwie narożne naciągać. Przekrój chyba  28x20cm. Długość 14metrów. Trudno samemu, więc pytam jak.

----------


## aiki

Tak jak całą resztę na budowie samemu - sposobem. Coś by się wymyśliło po prostu dłużej by to trwało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dłużej, dłużej. Znacznie dłużej i dalej nie wiem jak. 
Se wymyśliłem taki dach, to potem wyszły takie problemy, ale w życiu nie robiłbym samemu dachu. Albo ciężkie krokwie, albo znów wysoko. Ja mam lęki i nawet najwyższe łaty żona przybijała. Sam zobiłem kominy i to był już praktycznie szczyt moich możliwości. 
Choć kiedyś ociepliłem dom rodzinny gierkostka z jednej wieżyczki rusztowania warszawskiego.

----------


## aiki

Spiąłeś je choć pasami?  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Taaa... pasami... 18 ramek w górę, a na górze bal styropianu i ja na palcach. Nie miałem desek, tylko stare okna rozmontowałem na podesty, więc strachu nie było że się złamią, tylko że z nich spadnę, bo miałem tego niewiele. Potem mnie koszmary o tym ocieplaniu w nocy budziły. 
Choć z drugiej strony rasowy budowlaniec po czymś takim biega, więc... no cóż... mam lęki.

----------


## yasiek

Wszyscy mają na początku lęki, ja też miałem jak zaczynałem stawiać więźbe, a najgorsze było zamontowanie krokwi narożnych 8 metrów nad ziemią. Na początku trzymałem się tak kurczowo nogami belki kalenicowej, że zostały mi sine ślady do następnego dnia. Pod koniec roboty na dachu praktycznie po nim biegałem.
Co do Twojej więźby, postawił bym rusztowanie i zamontował na nim wyciągarkę. Nie wiem, jakoś bym coś wykombinował, w ostateczności poprosił kogoś o pomoc.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja nawet nie wiedziałem jak zrobić podcięcia żeby te narożne z rogiem murłaty spasować. Do tego drugie podcięcie na stolec i żeby jeszcze nie zrobić sobie za krótko. Poza tym ciężkie jak cholera, więc nawet nie myślałem o robieniu tego samemu. 

A lęki to inna sprawa. Jak się komuś udało samemu dach zrobić, to jest to powód do szacunku. Strop samemu to już wyczyn.

----------


## grend

> Ja nawet nie wiedziałem jak zrobić podcięcia żeby te narożne z rogiem murłaty spasować. Do tego drugie podcięcie na stolec i żeby jeszcze nie zrobić sobie za krótko. Poza tym ciężkie jak cholera, więc nawet nie myślałem o robieniu tego samemu. 
> 
> A lęki to inna sprawa. Jak się komuś udało samemu dach zrobić, to jest to powód do szacunku. Strop samemu to już wyczyn.


Przemek poprostu trzeba było stawiać dom z poddaszem a nie parterówke :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Najlepiej gotowy kupić... samorobnie.  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

> Przemek poprostu trzeba było stawiać dom z poddaszem a nie parterówke


Albo dach na 2 strony nie na 4.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Za luksusy trzeba płacić, bo przestają być luksusowe.

----------


## yasiek

Skończyłem konstrukcję schodów. Nie było to takie proste jak mogło się wydawać, ale udało mi się tego nie spaprać  :smile: 
Jedyne co się nie udało. to zakup materiału, bo jak na złość na czterech składach nie było profilu 8x4 ze ścianką 3mm i musiałem kupić 6x4 ze ścianką 2.
Po zmontowaniu wszystkiego do kupy nie uzyskałem zadowalającej stabilności, ugięcie na środku zabiegu przy podskakiwaniu wyniosło około centymetra.
Dołożyłem po kątowniku 5x5 i to załatwiło sprawę.

Parę fotek z wykonania.

Najpierw w garażu pociąłem, pospawałem i oszlifowałem elementy. Najciężej było z pierwszym elementem zabiegu, bo przy spawaniu jednak ściągało w każdą stronę, nawet przy wstępnym puktowaniu.
 Potem było już tylko kopiuj-> wklej. 

















Wreszcie można wchodzić na pięterko na tylnich łapach  :tongue:

----------


## yasiek

Miał być pellet.  Po wynikach nie mam pojęcia jakie zastosować źródło ciepła.




Dobrze nie jest ale źle też nie.

----------


## quisquis

Dla mnie to czarna magia....., ale ogrzewanie to też dla nas najtrudniejszy temat. Pisz o swoich przemyśleniach. Może coś wpadnie. Wiem, że jeden kolega w Polsce wybudował "nasz" dom i ma ekogroszek. Bardzo sobie chwalił ten sezon.

----------


## BrodowskiG

Zacząłem czytać od początku a tu nagle moje posty i szok, bo nie pamiętałem tego tematu. Panasonic ma pompę ciepła 3 kW, nie masz akumulacji więc trzeba grzać w sposób ciągły,najtańsza eksploatacja była by przy kotle zgazującym plus spory bufor. No chyba że długo masz ciężkie mrozy to może pompa 5 kW ale raczej nie

----------


## yasiek

W żadnym wypadku nie zdecydował bym się na ogrzewanie węglem, mułem itp, przez całe dotychczasowe życie użerałem się z tym, tfu, syfem i mam dosyć. Żadne szczelne drzwi tego w kotłowni nie zatrzymają, wszystko się nosi do czystej części budynku. Zresztą nawet gdybym miał piwnice, też bym tego nie chciał. 
Z tego co policzyłem, na PC 6kW kompletną musiał bym wydać około 20k, do kotłowni z peleciakiem muszę dołożyć jeszcze 10k i teraz gdy mam już kominy, raczej zostanie pierwsza planowana wersja. 
Gdybym pomyślał wcześniej i nie kupił tego cholernego komina który wykończył mi kręgosłup, była by PC, ale wiadomo, że jak się ogarnia dosłownie wszystko samemu, każdą decyzję, to można czegoś nie wiedzieć, czegoś nie zaplanować itd.
Akumulacja będzie tylko w podłogach plus jedna ścianka nośna, więc tyle co wcale, to fakt, ale przy pellecie jeśli dobrze policzyłem, koszt ogrzewania plus C.W.U na sezon to 1,5k więc w miarę tanio, czasu poświęconego na obsługę też zbyt dużo się nie poświęca więc jakoś to zniosę. A za parę lat, jak już piec padnie, będę myślał o czymś wygodniejszym.
Na budowie, z nowości, to wstawiłem okna dachowe, drzwi do kotłowni (tymczasowe bo nie spełniają kompletnie moich wymagań), oczekujemy na dostarczenie gontów *BP*, zamówiłem styropian na podłogi, a teraz kuję lutownica transformatorowa bruzdy pod kanalizację na piętro  :tongue:

----------


## yasiek

Czas chyba najwyższy, żeby coś tutaj skrobnąć.
Jakoś ostatnio mam czas na siedzenie przy komputerze tylko przy szukaniu informacji, ale postępy napędzają do pracy tak bardzo, że nawet nie mam do siebie żalu, że nie mam kiedy odpocząć.

Zamontowałem okna dachowe. Wybrałem plastikowe średniej w sumie jakości (Uw =1,4) ale zmniejszyłem ich  ilość i wielkość, więc w sumie straty się zbilansowały.


Położyłem docelowe pokrycie na dach, Zajęło mi to ponad 3 tyg, Papa niestety nie nadawała się, żeby nabić na nią gonty, więc stopniowo przy kolejnych nabijanych warstwach ją zrywałem. 
Właściwie to domek miał tylko pod nią przezimować, ale miałem nadzieję że nie pomarszczy jej tak bardzo  i zostanie jako podkład, oczywiście się myliłem. Dziś jak się tak zastanowie, to mogłem rozłożyć 2 warstwy jakiejś tańszej foli, przybić na nią pionowy listewki i też by przezimowało..
Najpierw pod okna dachowe gonty nabijałem z drabiny, jak dojechałem pod dolne okucia (które zniknęły pod następną warstwą) zawisnąłem na linie i wisiałem tak codziennie na upałach przez ponad 2 tyg.



Zrobiłem sam także okucia kominów, dwuczęściowe, jedna przymocowana na stałe do dachu a druga do komina wcięta na silikonie. Przy ostatnich nawałnicach nic nie przelało więc chyba jest ok.  Chciałem wziąć do tego dekarza, ale jak zacząłem dzwonić po ludziach, to terminy na za kilka miesięcy  zachęciły mnie, żeby spróbować samemu.








Zrobiłem w końcu instalację do studni głębinowej. Nie trzeba już za każdym razem chcąc puścić wodę, lecieć do szopki na narzędzia włączać wtyczki do kontaktu.



Niebieskie przewody są "wkute" w ścianę, delikatna warstwa pianki montażowej w bruzdy załatwiła sprawę izolacji termicznej i rury się już nie pocą.


Ze spraw bieżących to kupiłem trochę gratów 





i zacząłem robić podłogi na parterze.

Pierwsze poszły dwie warstwy foli budowlanej 0,3mm potem warstwa 5cm styro a na niej instalacje woda użytkowa  plus co, kilka niezbędnych peszli do elektryki oraz przewody od OC








Aktualnie rozkładamy drugą warstwę styro 5cm z docinkami



 i przy tym mi trochę schodzi. Na to rozłożę jeszcze 7cm i rurki z wylewką.

A byłbym zapomniał.
Będzie bufor 600l z trzema grzałkami po 4kw do zasilenia CO oraz z wężownicą do CWU i dodatkowa do solarów... także znowu mi się odmieniło i okazuje się, że komin w kotłowni jest zbędny. :bash:

----------


## grend

w jaki sposób korygowałes płaszczyznę dachu ??? Czy może miałeś idealnie proste krokwie które się nie zwichrowaly ?

----------


## yasiek

Ta, idealne były ale po wyjechaniu z tartaku, nic nie pomogło spinanie pasami przy sezonowaniu, po rozpięciu kręciło nimi w każdą stronę chociaż były suche.
Pomógł szablon zrobiony z deski i strug elektryczny. Po przyłożeniu do nieobrobionej krokwi widać było jak na dłoni ile trzeba zebrać i z której strony. Średnio na każdej krokwi było do zebrania około centymetra albo na środku albo na końcach.

----------


## grend

> Ta, idealne były ale po wyjechaniu z tartaku, nic nie pomogło spinanie pasami przy sezonowaniu, po rozpięciu kręciło nimi w każdą stronę chociaż były suche.
> Pomógł szablon zrobiony z deski i strug elektryczny. Po przyłożeniu do nieobrobionej krokwi widać było jak na dłoni ile trzeba zebrać i z której strony. Średnio na każdej krokwi było do zebrania około centymetra albo na środku albo na końcach.


dużo czasu ci tobie zajęło to struganie ???. Bo ja chcę zrobić blachę na rabek i może będzie mi się chciało ściągnąć OSB z i pape i to zrobic

----------


## yasiek

Średnio godzinę na jedną krokiew, ale to z heblowaniem z każdej strony, zaciosami  i szlifowaniem szlifierką oscylacyjną na gładko końcówek.
Samo struganie nierówności to parę minut, przykładasz szablon, rysujesz kreski i strugasz ile trzeba, ale to jak masz krokwie poukładane na kozłach.
Na dachu i tak nie wyrównasz wszystkiego, bo w np na końcach krokwi będziesz miał do zebrania a na środku do dołożenia... Jak nierówności nie są widoczne na pierwszy rzut oka to chyba lepiej to olać.

----------


## grend

... dałes mi do myslenia tym czasem....
najprościej to odkryc cała połac dachu i to obadac - ale to raczej nie wchodzi w grę .... Musze jeszcze raz to dokładnie pomierzyć jak to obecnie wygląda. Niby dużych odchyleń mam i by pozostalo kilka krokwi które bezsensu "prostowałem" - ale to by było na szczycie
Jest wariant do przemyslenia

----------


## yasiek

Styropian na parterze rozłożony, instalacje rozprowadzone, czas wziąć się za poddasze. 
Przyszły nowe zabawki.



Wentylacja z kanałów fi50 termokontrol, ładnie dopasowuje się do styropianu 5cm, choć lepiej było by położyć 6cm, niestety nie puszczają mnie schody, nie mogę ponieść podłogi więcej niż 12 cm, więc ,przy układaniu rurek ogrzewania podłogowego będzie trochę zabawy.

Przepusty przez teriwę nie są najprzyjemniejszą czynnością, chyba że znajdzie się na to sposób.
Na początku myślałem, że ponawiercam na około wiertłem, a potem jakoś to delikatnie podkuję młotkiem. Tak to się skończyło....



Potem wpadłem na pomysł nawiercania za małą otwornicą, bo tylko taką miałem i powiększanie otworu przez frezowanie tą samą otwornicą na około i to się sprawdziło idealnie, teriwa faktycznie jest podatna na rzeźbienie.







Do skrzynek rozprężnych podłączyłem rurę wentylacyjną elastyczną,  ponieważ nie wiem jeszcze do końca o ile obniżę sufit i tym sposobem mam zapas.



Samo układanie instalacji zajęło kilka chwil, z wierceniem otworów i mocowaniem przewodów łącznie 3 dni po pracy.

----------


## grend

jakie to wszystko proste w wykonaniu  :smile:  Mi najwięcej czasu zajęło zdobycie wiedzy jak to zrobić a samo rozłożenie to banał. Ja też przy suficie podwieszanym przyjąłem taktykę ze kanały będę mocował do sufitu a nie rozprowadzał po podłodze pietro wyżej - też byłem ograniczony przez instalacje wodną na pietrze

Jak rozwiązałeś wywiew z kuchni ??? Bo ja tutaj mam dylemat - przepuszczasz wszystko przez rekuperator czy robisz osobno na okap ??? Ta druga wersja jest trochę nielogiczna bo wtedy nie masz równomiernego ciśnienia ale jakoby polecana ze względu na czystość rekuperatora

----------


## grend

Łącznia rur w puszki rozprężne masz szczelne ???? Ja dawałem tam dodatkowo pianke bo mocowanie polegalo na zagięciu 2 blaszek i dla mnie to nie było szczelne bo rura pracowała

----------


## yasiek

Jeśli chodzi o wentylowanie kuchni, to w centralnym punkcie kuchni mam anemostat wywiewny, do reku podłączę czujnik czystości powietrza, który załączy  automatycznie najwyższy bieg, a nad samą kuchenką pochłaniacz pary, powinno wystarczyć, nie robię dodatkowego kanału wentylacyjnego i nie podłączam okapu do instalacji. WM przy kuchence gazowej, mam policzoną na niewielkie nadciśnienie, żeby nie trzeba było otwierać okien, dla nadrobienia brakującego powietrza przy spalaniu przez płomień.

W puszkach rozprężnych jest uszczelka, nie dawałem tam żadnych dodatkowych uszczelniaczy. W tych białych kołnierzach są trzy zaczepy które dosyć mocno dociskają rurę do uszczelki, sztuką było tylko, żeby same rury z kołnieża wychodziły w miarę prosto, bo przy przekrzywieniu rura z jednej strony mogła wyskoczyć z zaczepu i rozszczelnić połączenie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mnie WM czeka we wrześniu i sobie pooglądam. Nie za ciasno zagięte te kanały?

----------


## yasiek

Sprawdzałem przed rozłożeniem łamliwość tych przewodów i nie występuje. Jeżeli kilka razy pozagina się o 360 stopni i wyprostuje to gładka powłoka w środku zaczyna się marszczyć, ale przy jednorazowym zagięciu w ostry zakręt problemu nie ma.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chodzi mi o zwiększone opory przepływu przy ciasnych kątach, co przełoży się na większą głośność, energochłonność i szybsze zużycie wentylatora. Może nie zyskasz dużo jeśli to poprawisz, ale też bardzo się nie narobisz, a efekty będą na wiele lat.

----------


## yasiek

Nie popadam w skrajność, jak miałem w projekcie tak też zrobiłem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pozwiesz projektanta?

----------


## miloszenko

Podbijam dziennik  :smile: 

Nie dosc, ze samorob to nawet Izodom jest  :smile:

----------


## yasiek

@Przemek twierdzisz, że to będzie konieczne? Skąd teoria, że aż tak wzrastają opory, żeby korzystanie z tak ułożonej instalacji stało się uciążliwe. Kiedy szukałem informacji o zasadach układania przewodów WM nie trafiłem na regułę dużych łuków przy rurach peflex, ale może coś przeoczyłem.

@Miłoszenko, nie izodom a thermomur, ale to w sumie nie ważne, ja twierdzę, że te systemy są najlepsze dla samorobów. Doceniam je zwłaszcza teraz przy instalacjach, gdzie bruzdy choćby pod przewody elektryczne robię sprawnie i szybko wytapiając je lutownicą  :smile:

----------


## grend

coś takiego jest - to jest zasada równych ciśnień. Jeżeli masz jeden nawiew 15 metrów a drugi 5 metrów to żeby to wyrównać to robisz na 5 m parę zakrętów i na wyjściu masz to samo. Czyli można wyciągnąć wniosek że jakies opory są. Jednak jaki to ma wpływ na całą instalację kiedy można regulować też anemostatami to nie wiem... Treba zrobić pokombinować .....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pewien mój znajomy, który kiedyś pracował w PZL Mielec twierdzi, że powietrze głupie nie jest i leci tam gdzie mu najłatwiej. Dlatego też przy niezrównoważonych oporach większość powietrza poleci tymi łagodnymi łukami. Żeby wyrównać przepływ trzeba więc będzie zdławić te mniej oporne kanały, czyli żeby osiągnąć zamierzony efekt trzeba będzie sztucznie podnieść opory całej instalacji. Oznacza to większy spręż, głośniejszą pracę wentylacji, zwiększony pobór mocy i szybsze zużycie wentylatora.
Na ile to pogorszy parametry instalacji to nie wiem, ale że pogorszy to na pewno. Ja mam "uczulenie" na takie szumy, więc te kanały poprowadziłbym luźniej.

----------


## yasiek

Czas nadrobić zaległości.
Wrócę najpierw do nie skończonego tematu wyżej. Instalacji reku już nie zmieniałem, wydaje mi się że Asolt wiedział co robi projektując dojścia do anemostatów, Właściwie jeśli przemyśleć to co pisał Przemek a patrząc na projekt wszystko się zgadza. Tam gdzie są najostrzejsze łuki jest najbliżej do skrzynki rozdzielaczowej, żeby właśnie przytłumić lekko dopływ. Zresztą wszystko się wyjaśni jak uruchomię instalację.

Ostatnio miałem zbyt dużo na głowie, ale dałem rade to ogarnąć i dziś jakoś już mi lżej. Wreszcie mamy zrobione posadzki i cieszymy się przeogromnie :wiggle:  

Po rozłożeniu WM na stropie, skończyliśmy układać styropian.

Potem  zabrałem się za poprowadzenie możliwie  najprostszej instalacji elektrycznej. 
Póki co mamy instalacje w podłogach do gniazdek. Wszystko w peszlach, drut 2.5  do max dziewięciu punktów na linii.
W tym samym czasie rozprowadziłem również wodę do wszystkich punktów odbioru. 
Po pomyślnej próbie szczelności na 8 bar rozłożyłem folię alu, zbrojenie i rozłożyłem rury pert-al-pert mocując je do zbrojenia trytytkami, wybrałem taki  sposób ponieważ ułatwiło mi to rozkładanie a rury się nie podnosiły tak jak na spinkach  . 
Oddylatowałem wszystkie wystające z przyszłej posadzki rury i zadzwoniłem po ekipę od wylewek.
Na 122 metry posadzek poszło  2 tony cementu i 14 ton piasku prawie 15l uplastyczniacza i o ile dobrze pamiętam 6 kg włókna. Całość z robotą ekipy kosztowała 3200 i zajęła 6 godzin.

teraz trochę aktualnych zdjęć.









Tutaj moja pierwsza pętla OP (piętro) 


i reszta 










Parter







Test szczelności robiłem na 8barach, przez tydzień nie zeszło ani trochę :smile: 

Dodam może jeszcze, że ekipa od wylewek stwierdziła, że dawno nie widzieli tak starannie rozłożonej podłogówki. :oops:

----------


## MdeFoxe

Ładnie, ładnie! Gratulacje!
Ile metrów rury ci zeszło na ogrzewanie podłogowe?
Instalacje elektryczną robisz zgodnie z projektem, czy coś zmieniasz? Dobrze sobie do kuchni podciągnąć "siłę" i oddzielną do kotłowni.
Zawsze może się przydać na kuchnię indukcyjną i jakąś pompę ciepła  :wink:

----------


## yasiek

Dzięki.
Rury poszło niecałe 800 metrów, wyszło by więcej ale przeniosłem rozdzielacze w bardziej dostępne miejsca niż w założeniach do projektu i to pozwoliło zaoszczędzić około 100m. 
Elektrykę robię raczej po swojemu. Dół mam podzielony na 5 obwodów, jeden to sprzęt rtv, drugi agd, dwa na kuchnie i kawałek salonu, potem reszta salonu i pokój, Łazienki na jednej linii. 
Do kuchni nie ciągnę siły, nie chcemy mieć indukcjii, będzie kuchenka gazowa, tylko do kotłowni pociągnąłem siłę, tam będzie osobna rozdzielnia i do niej będą podłączone bufor, odkurzacz centralny i pralka no i może kiedyś jakieś inne urządzenia, zobaczymy co mi strzeli do głowy.
 Byłem wczoraj pomierzyć poziomy podłogi i kurde jestem nie do końca zadowolony. Różnica do 8 mm na 60 m2 to nie jest rewelacja. Mało tego na piętrze źle nacięli dwie dylatacje, zamiast naciąć od właściwej strony komina zrobili po swojemu... nosz kur... Teraz mam dylatacje na środku pokoju i nie wiem co dalej z tym zrobić. Na dole brakuje dylatacji oddzielającej gabinet od kotłowni. Nie przyszło mi nawet do głowy żeby się przyjrzeć bo po ich przyjeździe mówiłem wyraźnie gdzie mają nacinać... Pierwsza ekipa na budowie i szlag mnie trafia. 
W przyszłym miesiącu ma przyjechać następna ekipa do zrobienia elewacji, aż się boję co spartaczą...

Dorzucam brakujące fotki z gotowymi posadzkami.

----------


## grend

od elewacji mogą spartaczyć wszystko. Naprawdę można zastosować taką technologię i takie wykonawstwo że nigdy nie przypuszczałem ze przy takiej prostej rzeczy mozna zrobić takie błedy które nawet bym nie wymyślił, a co dopiero zastosował. Miałem popis na 2 pasach styro - skończyło sie zakazem przyklejania jakiegokolwiek styropianu, a to nie jest przypadkowa osoba....

Ja biorąc ekipe bym wyszczególnił punkt po punkcie jak ma być wykonana praca

----------


## yasiek

Jutro mam spisywać umowę. U mnie jest już styro, bez mostków termicznych, prawie że prosto, więc połowa sukcesu. Mają tylko do zdarcia lekkie uskoki między kształtkami otulającymi wieniec stropu, bo przy zalewaniu gdzieniegdzie lekko wypchnęło, przykleić siatkę i położyć tynk silikonowy. Niby widziałem ich wcześniejsze wykonanie i wydaje się spoko, ale i tak się boję.

----------


## yasiek

Niektórzy narzekają na brak aktywności w dziale. heh mnie się po prostu wydaje, że samoroby mają średnio czasu na pisanie choćby raz na tydzień. zwykle czytają, dużo czytają.
U nas cały czas się coś dzieje, właściwie to przy tym etapie to wszystko na raz się dzieje. Ostatnio jak wpadam na budowę to godzinę pogrzebie przy elektryce następne dwie przy hydraulice, potem wpadam na dach bo coś tam trzeba przy daszku na kominie poprawić, potem gonitwa po sklepach bo brakło mufy albo kolanka, w końcu przerwa na browar i faje, żeby pomyśleć i przypomnieć sobie, że brakuje jeszcze zaworu... każdy wie jak jest,  fajnie jest.  :roll eyes: 
Zdecydowaliśmy się jeszcze w tym sezonie zrobić elewację, nie mogłem dłużej patrzeć jak styropian się marnuje i utlenia.
Właściwie gdyby nie stawka za m2 jaką dostaliśmy, to nie wiem kiedy byśmy się zdecydowali na taką rozrzutność robienia na gotowca.

To teraz to co najważniejsze.

Szpiegowskie zdjęcie z drugiego dnia po przyjeździe panów ze szpachlami i rusztowaniami.



dzień trzeci







czwartego dnia tylko zagruntowali




Pogoda puki co dopisywała więc szło szybko, do dziś, pada i zrobili tylko tynkiem szpalety i teraz trzeba czekać na pewniaka, chociaż dwa dni w miarę dobrej pogody.
A i kiedyś tam w międzyczasie zamontowałem rynny  :smile: 
To na zewnątrz.


W środku, w końcu zamontowałem kozę, bo już czasami z zimna ciężko było w palcach utrzymać śrubokręt. 
Zatkałem przejście na poddasze paroma deskami przykrytymi folią żeby ciepełko nie uciekało przez nieocieplony dach i po pierwszym rozpaleniu miłe zaskoczenie. Po piętnastu minutach kiedy na zewnątrz było 5stopni, temperatura skoczyła z 8 na 14. 
Teraz przy normalnym paleniu, a raczej powolnym żarzeniu się drewna nam 16 stopni i można komfortowo pracować.

Zacząłem uruchamiać pomalutku "kotłownie" (raczej buforownie).
Ułożyłem terakotę tam gdzie nie ma ogrzewania podłogowego, na razie bez fugi żeby wylewka miała jak pooddychać i dzisiaj prawie skończyłem podłączać bufor, zabrakło pół metra rury PP, dwóch kapilar, zbiornika wyrównawczego z zaworem bezpieczeństwa i dwóch zaworów zwrotnych, żeby hydraulicznie go zainstalować. 







"Kiedyś" zrobię dla niego wnękę którą wypełnie pozostałościami startego styro dla lepszej izolacji, ale to za parędziesiąt lat  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

Tak. Jutro jadę do obi po dwa kolanka. Zabrakło by zamknąć ogrzewanie do sprawdzenia szczelności.
Najgorsze, że jak czegoś zabraknie to sklepy już zamkniete. te co otwarte to drogo i daleko. A tu by sie porobiło jeszcze dwie godzinki i koniec tematu by był.
A tak zostaje na potem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ładny domek. 
Ale tej kotłowni nie było najpierw otynkować? Teraz będzie trudno.

----------


## grend

jaką stawkę za elewacje dostałeś ? Jeden pomost przyprawia o dreszczyk emocji  :big grin:

----------


## yasiek

Tynkować nie będę, za leniwy jestem, wszędzie na ściany dam płyty g-k, ściany są równiutkie więc z przyklejeniem nie będzie problemu. Za buforem mam około 20cm odstępu od ściany więc nie będzie z tym problemu, zresztą jest tak ułożony że, zanim zabiorę się za ściany i go napełnię, spokojnie mogę go przesunąć. 
Dzięki za miłe słowo, będzie ładniej jak wszędzie będzie tynk.


grend stawka za materiał z robocizna nie przekroczyła 50 za m2, kierownik prosił żebym się nie chwalił, więc dokładnie nie podaje, w każdym razie dzwoniłem po innych firmach i ceny 60-80 zwalały mnie z nóg... 
Pomosty o dziwo bardzo stabilne, nie był bym sobą jeśli bym nie sprawdził  :big tongue:

----------


## yasiek

Elewacja skończona, z firmy jestem mega zadowolony, staranna robota, nie miałem się do czego przyczepić, a kierownika bardzo polubiłem, wreszcie człowiek z dobrym poczuciem humoru, który robi jak dla siebie. No i posprzątali po sobie.

Czekaliśmy na pogodę, a że się nie doczekaliśmy to dom skończył pod kocem.


Po kilku dniach schnięcia w końcu dzisiaj plandeki opadły i ku naszej uciesze ukazał się tynk koloru kabe 10020







Na wiosnę zostało mi wykończyć cokół i kominy, tylko jeszcze nie wiemy jak, czym i co do elewacji najbardziej by pasowało.

----------


## Beskidziak

[QUOTE=yasiek;6963423]Dzięki.
 Mało tego na piętrze źle nacięli dwie dylatacje, zamiast naciąć od właściwej strony komina zrobili po swojemu... nosz kur... Teraz mam dylatacje na środku pokoju /QUOTE]




Miałem taką samą sytuację, zszyłem żywicą i klamrami złą i naciąłem we właściwym miejscu.
W ogóle to blisko mnie się budujesz, może kiedyś, po drodze.....
Pozdrawiam i kibicuje

----------


## yasiek

Właściwie nie zastanawiałem się jak to naprawić, więc dzięki za podpowiedź.
Będziesz kiedyś w okolicy to się odezwij.

----------


## yasiek

Wreszcie środek zaczyna wyglądać jak dom a nie kurnik, zabrałem się za ścianki działowe i przez ostatni miesiąc nie robię nic innego niż obliczanie gdzie się wwiercić żeby nie przewiercić rurki z ogrzewania  :big tongue:  
Wcześniej jeszcze przerobiłem połączenie bufora z podłogówką, zasilanie z przodu zbiornika przeniosłem na górę tam gdzie powinien być odpowietrznik, i jest, tyle że połączony z trójnikiem. Inaczej nie odzyskałbym całego ciepła a pod "czapką" chowało by się jeszcze ładne parę kWh.
Nie ma co właściwie opisywać, więc żeby dziennik całkiem niem umarł wrzucę parę zdjęć.















tak wiem, że płyty osb są drogie, ale ma byś stabilnie i bez zastanawiania się gdzie powiesić cięższą szafkę i gdzie się oprzeć w razie stanu nieważkości  :big tongue:

----------


## grend

... to trzeba było zrobić ścianki z cegły. Zrobiłes sobie sepuku finansowe i czasowe. Nie chodzi o sam koszt płyt OSB i gk ale o szpachlowanie OSB - siatka + jakis tynk reczny i później gładź - ty to lubisz jednak dłubac na budowie, ja by się nie zdecydował na takie coś ....

----------


## yasiek

Ściany z cegły musiał bym połączyć z chudziakiem na gruncie, a tego chciałem uniknąć. Poza tym takie ścianki mają lepszą zdolność tłumienia dźwięków.
Na osb pójdzie płyta g-k, koszt wzrośnie o jakieś 2000, czy to tak dużo, nie sądzę. System podpatrzony ze szkieleciaków. Poza tym, tak, lubię dłubać, bez tego bym zwariował  :smile:

----------


## grend

ja mam ściany działowe z silikatów postawione na XPS-ie. Duzo zaparcia życze przy dłubaniu  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ściany z cegły musiał bym połączyć z chudziakiem na gruncie, a tego chciałem uniknąć.....


A własciwie dlaczego? Sadzisz ze siadzie chudziak?

----------


## yasiek

Nie, chudziak spokojnie by wytrzymał, ma około 11cm a pod nim dobrze zagęszczone 30cm ostrego piasku.
Głównie dlatego, że chciałem maksymalnie się od chudziaka odciąć, wiem że w ściankach z silikatów można zmagazynować trochę ciepła, ale one też od chudziaka "ciągną" temperaturę, a skoro posadzki są odcięte od chudziaka przez 18cm styropianu i od ścian przez 5cm to po co je schładzać przez działówki. I tak jak pisałem wcześniej, ścianki tym sposobem są akustycznie mistrzostwem. Ale faktycznie roboty trochę więcej.

----------


## MdeFoxe

Yasiek , weź coś napisz, ciekawy jestem jak praca idzie.

----------


## yasiek

Jezzu, mam tu takie zaległości, że nawet mi się nie chce tego do kupy zbierać. A działo się wiele.
Obiecuję, że w najbliższym czasie zacznę nadrabiać.

----------


## MdeFoxe

Czekam z niecierpliwością!
Pokaż w międzyczasie kilka zdjęć  :wink:

----------


## marcinollosso

Hej, 
bardzo fajny dziennik! Właśnie go przeglądałem i mam pytanie do rekuperacji (swoją drogą widzę że jesteś bardzo dokładny i drobiazgowy w swoich pracach). zdjęcia które umieściłeś w dzienniku dotyczą wentylacji parteru, widzę że ze skrzynek rozdzielczych wychodzą rury do góry, tam będą kolejne 2 i potem do reku? przymierzam się do reku i z tego co widzę to często robią cały dom na 2 skrzynkach.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## yasiek

No to zaczynam nadrabiać...

Marcin dokładnie jak napisałeś, resztę zobaczysz na zdjęciach. Na 2 skrzynkach to raczej parterówkę można tylko ogarnąć.

Po postawieniu i opłytowaniu osb ścianek działowych na parterze przyszła pora na g-k, robota która do momentu łączenia i wykańczania łączeń była całkiem przyjemna.
Płyty na ściany zewnętrzne kleiłem na pianę z puchy, jakoś nie widzę, żebym co dziennie miał mieszać i przygotowywać klej z worka, za długo by to trwało. 
Klej trzyma bardzo dobrze, oczywiście po przetarciu styro pacą. Żeby zdjąć płytę trzeba ją odciąć albo połamać.



W ściankach poprowadzone peszle pod elektrykę 



Po ścianach przyszedł czas na sufity podwieszane.





Z tego etapu mam mało zdjęć.





Bez błędów się nie obyło, ale jak się człowiek śpieszy to się nie zastanowi, a potem ciężko to poprawić... łączenie na skraju okna.



tutaj łączenie wzdłużne na jednym profilu wszystkich płyt w salonie.



Tyle, że póki co nic tam się nie dzieje, choć od początku roku połączenia zaszpachlowane na gotowo a  jeszcze nie zagruntowane, jak pęknie dam znać żeby tak nie robić  :big tongue: 

Tutaj mała łazienka na dole, zmieniony układ w porównaniu do projektu, ponieważ ścianka od pomieszczenia gospodarczego została przesunięta w stronę tegoż pomieszczenia. 
Komin okazał się zbędny i nigdy nie zostanie wykorzystany przez zmianę ogrzewania z paliwa stałego na elektryczne. Zyskałem trochę przestrzeni na łazienkę.
Od wejścia z lewej będzie kolejno, umywalka, , zabudowany prysznic 80x80 i kibelek pod oknem, plus małe ale głębokie wnęki na szafki od podłogi praktycznie do sufitu.







Na jednym ze zdjęć widać meble ogrodowe zrobione przez mojego ojca, według naszego projektu  :smile: 



cdn...

----------


## yasiek

Po opłytowaniu wszystkich ścian na parterze, przyszedł najbardziej pracochłonny i znienawidzony etap, łączenie i szpachlowanie łączeń.
Na początku łączyłem płyty nakładając pod taśmy szpachlę ręcznie. Kupiłem jakąś super hiper wytrzymałą taśmę z jakby plastikową wkładką w środku.
Jakie było moje zdziwienie jak po kilku dniach taśma jakby zaczęła się "odparzać", nie wiem jak to nazwać, po prostu nie trzymała. Od razu kupiłem zwykłą taśmę papierową, a że do zrobienia czekał mnie cały dom, zaszalałem i kupiłem delko tools. Najdroższy kawałek plastiku jaki w rękach trzymałem, ale był to strzał w dziesiątkę. Rolkę 75m wyrabiałem w trochę ponad 2godz z przerwą na browara. 
To był ten lepszy etap. Po tym trzeba było zagipsować to na gotowo. Jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem myślałem, że będę gipsował płyty po całości, życie zweryfikowało, brak sił i chęci. Żeby moja najcudowniejsza połówka nie zabrała się za szlifowanie, nie dał bym chyba rady. Dzielnie z lampą w ręce szlifowała wszystkie łączenia, a trochę ich było.







W międzyczasie, zdecydowaliśmy się na zakup wkładu kominkowego. Wybór padł na najsłabszy wkład antek z kratek z dodatkową szybą. Cel był taki, żeby się dało w nim napalić kiedy będzie się miało na to ochotę bez przegrzewania salonu.
Dziś kiedy już wszystko jest po rozruchu, widzę że plan się powiódł, w salonie da się spokojnie wysiedzieć ale pracować już nie za bardzo.
Wszystkie zawory zainstalowałem z jednej strony, żeby był dobry dostęp przy okresowej kontroli ponieważ cała instalacja pracuje w układzie zamkniętym.







Dorobiłem brakującą instalację przy buforze. Kominek pracuje na dwóch obiegach, mały do 45C oddzielony od bufora zaworem 3d i duży kiedy po stopniowym otwarciu zaworu 3d zaciąga zimną wodę z dołu bufora, ładowanie warstwowe działa tak jak zamierzyłem, żałuję tylko, że nie zainstalowałem zaworu 3d od 60C.  
Kominek wystarcza, żeby pędzić na bieżąco wodę o temperaturze 26C w podłogówkę i napełniać bufor. Co prawda nie trwa to krótko ale o to mi chodziło, mam bez stresu palić w kominku kiedy będzie ochota a żeby nie zabrakło miejsca w buforze na oddawanie ciepła, w końcu będzie to tylko dodatkowe ogrzewanie, docelowo bufor ma grzać grzałka 12kW. Póki co się sprawdza.



Zabudowę kominka zostawiam na czas kiedy poddasze będzie gotowe.

To były okolice maja/czerwca

----------


## yasiek

Kiedy parter został przygotowany pod gruntowanie, przyszła pora na poddasze.
Zakup wełny takiej jak chciałem nie był łatwy, na większości składów w okolicy jedyna dostępna wełna to parametr ok 0,4, bo ludzie i tak nie kupią droższej.
Jedynie w psb była opcja zamówienia na indywidualne życzenie. Nie chciałem tracić na powierzchni poddasza, ale żeby jednak było zrobione raz a dobrze.
Kupiłem isover super mate, 15 między krokwie i 10 pod krokwie.






Układanie tego pomiędzy krokwie to bajka, centymetr naddatku wystarczyło żeby sama się trzymała, sznurkowanie było tylko symboliczne.
Niestety pora roku na ten etap była nietrafiona, środek lipca. Wełna szklana cudnie oblepia spoconą skórę i jeśli ktoś jest na to wrażliwy lub uczulony to można się popłakać. Ale robota sama się nie zrobi, więc nie ma że boli...
Haki do profili wymierzyłem tak aby po opłytowaniu zgrać się z montażem lekkich ścianek, po to żeby ścianki nie były zamocowane tylko to płyt. Rozstaw wyszedł coś około 33cm.



Wełnę przy ścince kolankowej ścinałem pod kątem, żeby uzyskać odpowiednią ciągłość izolacji. to samo robiłem na styku wełny między jętkami,





Pod jętkami obniżenie  wyszło o 17 cm żeby wysokość pomieszczenia wyniosła 260 cm, co dało pustkę 7 cm, co z kolei  pozwoliło idealnie zmieścić  kanały wentylacyjne pomiędzy warstwami izolacji.

----------


## miloszenko

Ciekawy pomysł z rozkładaniem rur po pierwszej warstwie wełny, na pewno łatwiej wełnę ułożyć.

----------


## yasiek

Nie wiem jak by to można zrobić inaczej, ale fakt, że o tym trzeba pomyśleć już na etapie wykonywania więźby, odpowiednio wyżej montując jętki.

Przyszedł czas na płyty na poddaszu. Do tego wart mieć co najmniej 2 znajomych, niby da się w 2 osoby przykrecić płytę na skosie ale jest to mało przyjemne.
Folię na wełnę mocowałem w ten sposób, że rozciągałem pas od ścianki kolankowej do ścianki kolankowej z odpowiednim naddatkiem, tak żeby nie było łączenia w skosie. To kleiłem taśmą na podwójny zakład z następną warstwą foli i silikonem przyklejałem do ścianki kolankowej i ścian szczytowych żeby było możliwie jak najszczelniej.





Okna dachowe zrobione są możliwie jak najniżej, kilka cm głębiej od lica ścianki kolankowej, co wymusiło zdobienie niedużego parapetu.
Płytowanie zaczynałem od okien dachowych.









Zamontowałem schody strychowe, klapa grubości 4,5 cm z dodatkowym ociepleniem.
Montowane do jętek za pomocą 8 kantówek obniżających do lica płyt od dołu. Jest stabilnie.







Stryszek jak widać dociepliłem 15cm wełny. Jest tam teraz dużo cieplej. Oprócz tego nie muszę zabudowywać centrali wentylacyjnej.



Centrala już zamontowana i pracuje. Kupiłem po naprawdę promocyjnej cenie 3k zł. Co prawda przewymiarowana, ale pracuje bardzo cicho na 15% swojej mocy, Przepływ na anemostatach ustawiłem na 2m/s



Ledwo się zmieściła na stryszku  :ohmy: 







Zostało mi jeszcze zaizolować rury bo zaczynają się już pocić i to dość mocno.

----------


## yasiek

.

----------


## tombudowniczy88

Siemanko. Super sprawozdanie z budowy popełniłeś. Ja też się zmagam z budową mniej więcej podobnego domku i też z kształtek styropianowych z tym że już przez te 3 -4 lata technologia poszła do przodu i mój ma 25 styropianu  z zewnątrz i płytę fundamentową. mniejsza o większość chciałem Cię podpytać o kilka rzeczy. Jak tam wentylacja mechaniczna się sprawuje? czy jest temat do ogarnięcia samemu czy łatwo coś zchrzanić? projekt niby mam od projektanta który adaptował projekt no i planuje ją założyć sam (tak jak cały dom). Drugie co by mnie interesowało to czy dobrze się klei płyty gk na piane? no i trzecie trochę banalne to czy wieszaki na stelaż (GK) mocowałeś do belek stropowych za pomocą szybkiego montażu? standardowo? coś byś teraz inaczej zrobił? pozdrawiam serdecznie. 
jak byś chciał zobaczyć moje poczynania to są tutaj. http://tombudowniczy.blogspot.com/

----------


## yasiek

Hej, sorki że u mnie tak ciężko z wpisami, ale tempo wykańczania, jakie sobie ostatnio obraliśmy, powoduje całkowity brak wolnego czasu. Goni nas, żeby do marca się wprowadzić i może jeśli nie padnę na pysk przy tym tempie, uda się.
Co do technologi, liczyłem opłacalność władowania grubszej izolacji w ściany, na metraż i zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, wolę te pieniądze wyłożyć na rachunki, zbyt duży przeskok cenowy z kształtek 5/10/10 na 5/10/25 spowodował taką decyzję. 
Co do płyty fundamentowej, tu żałuję trochę, ale nie da się wszystkiego samodzielnie przemyśleć budując bez jakiejkolwiek rady kogoś naprawdę kumatego pierwszy dom.

Wentylacja. U mnie działa na razie tylko czasem, bardziej do usuwania wilgoci ze szpachlowania i malowania i podczas palenia w kominku do lepszego rozprowadzania ciepłą, rury na strychu w dalszym ciągu czekają na ocieplenie. Wydajność sprawdzałem przy plusowych temperaturach, było nieźle, przy temperaturze 6C na zew. i temperaturze 18C w środku nawiewało do domu 16,5C , co dzieje się teraz w trakcie mrozów z wydajnością nie wiem, bo i nie ma kiedy mierzyć i nie ma w sumie po co bez ocieplenia. Jeśli zaś chodzi o montaż samemu, zrobić projekt u kogoś kto się na tym zna, kupić potrzebne graty i robić to samemu, tam nie ma nic trudnego. Czasowo też nie zajmie to więcej niż kilka popołudni.

Klejenie płyt na pianę. Trzeba się tego nauczyć, a konkretniej wyczuć moment kiedy docisnąć płytę do ściany. Piana po nałożeniu na płytę musi mieć chwilę na złapanie twardości i odparowanie, zrobisz to za wcześnie, klej po dociśnięciu płyty do ściany właściwie zniknie, zrobisz to za późno, zrobi się zbyt twarda skorupa która nie ma lepkości. Jeśli wyczujesz moment, ja to sprawdzam  po prostu macając palcem nałożoną piankę, piana trzyma bardzo mocno, żeby odkleić płytę ze ściany, trzeba ją wyciąć. ściany muszę być oczywiście wcześniej przetarte. Dla mnie decydujące przy stosowaniu piany, było tempo i czystość prac, wchodzę na budowę i kleję, bez dobierania proporcji przy mieszaniu kleju, bez jego mieszania, bez czyszczenia narzędzi. Jeśli ktoś ma na to czas i chęci polecam to robić raczej na zwykły klej, jest łatwiej.

Wieszaki osadzałem na kołki szybkiego montażu, trochę ryzykownie bo po jednym na wieszak, ale jest ryzyko jest zabawa  :smile:  póki co, jest wszystko ok, nigdzie łączenia płyt nie pękają.

----------


## yasiek

Góra skończona. Zostało właściwie pomalować ściany i położyć panele, plus łazienka ale po póki co nic więcej tam nie robię, skupiam się wyłącznie na parterze. 















Z zewnętrznych prac, podłączyłem kanalizację i poprowadziłem prąd do ogrodzenia. Kilka dni później tauron wykonał przyłącze do ogrodzenia.















Zacząłem przy okazji wykopów wyrównywać teren przed domem, podsypując gruzem, niestety z dnia na dzień przyszły śniegi i będzie to czekać na wiosnę:/ 



Z zewnętrznych prac, przed pierwszymi opadami śniegu, zrobiłem jeszcze kratki wentylacyjne połaci dachowej, ponieważ ptaki już sobie zaczęły tam robić gniazda...

Kantówki z rowkiem 3cm  na który przybijałem blachę z oczkiem około 1mm przykręcone pomiędzy krokwiami.





Mamy parapety, dębowe, zrobione przez ojca. W trakcie malowania i  składania są schody, też z tego materiału. Do szczęścia brakować będzie jeszcze dębowego stołu do jadalni  :smile: 







Zamówiliśmy kuchnie i szafy wnękowe, termin wykonania i montażu na luty.





Na razie to tyle. Teraz jesteśmy na etapie malowania parteru, robieniu łazienki, układaniu paneli, robieniu zabudowy kominka, składania schodów. robienia zakupów wykończeniowych wykańczających psychicznie i finansowo  :jaw drop:  ogólnie szaleństwo bo w drodze maleństwo  :roll eyes:

----------


## tombudowniczy88

Dzięki za cenne i wyczerpujące odpowiedzi. Z pewnością  pomogą. Dobrze Ci idzie może się wyrobisz do rozwiązania :smile:  u mnie też w drodze potomek i jak by zima była łaskawsza to może i bym zdążył ale teraz już nie ma szans. 
Powodzenia i pozdrowienia

----------


## witer30

> 


witam,
tu na styropianie i folii stoi laserek, mierzyłeś styropian?

----------


## yasiek

To ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda  :eek: 
Laser jak dobrze pamiętam był do sprawdzenia jak wysoko będzie kładziona wylewka. Strop wylałem z nierównościami do 2-3cm i musiałem wyśrodkować wysokość desek przy klatce schodowej.

----------


## ovner

co ile masz rurki w ogrzewaniu podłogowym na parterze a ile na pietrze ?

----------

